# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  MRI and Ultrasound Robotic Assisted Biopsy (MURAB) project

## Airicist

murabproject.eu

facebook.com/murabproject

twitter.com/murab_project

----------


## Airicist

MURAB, introductory video

Uploaded on Dec 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article"Siemens, U. of Twente Biopsy Robot Promises Greater Precision, Less Cost"

by Suzanne Hodsden
January 22, 2016

----------

